# Stellenanzeigen: IT-Systemadministrator, IT-Support, Fachinformatiker, PR-Berater, Marketing Experte uvm.



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Stellenanzeigen: IT-Systemadministrator, IT-Support, Fachinformatiker, PR-Berater, Marketing Experte uvm.*

					Seit etwa einem Jahr haben wir bei PC Games Hardware den Stellenmarkt von Jobware integriert. Über besonders spannende Jobs wollen wir Sie nun in diesem gesonderten Artikel aufmerksam machen. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Stellenanzeigen: IT-Systemadministrator, IT-Support, Fachinformatiker, PR-Berater, Marketing Experte uvm.*


----------



## RobinNyan (28. April 2015)

ihr bei PCGH braucht leute zur Wartung von Hardware?


----------



## FREIFUNK-Support (28. April 2015)

RobinNyan schrieb:


> ihr bei PCGH braucht leute zur Wartung von Hardware?



Ich such noch nen Job als Fachinformatiker (FISI) im Großraum Stuttgart. 

System Engineering, Erfahrung in Industrie und Maschinenbau.


----------



## jamie (28. April 2015)

RobinNyan schrieb:


> ihr bei PCGH braucht leute zur Wartung von Hardware?



Da hat wohl einer nur die Überschrift gelesen.


----------



## RobinNyan (28. April 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Da hat wohl einer nur die Überschrift gelesen.




"• IT-Systemadministrator (m/w) (IT - Support, Anwenderbetreuung, Wartung von Hard- und Software)"

?


----------



## aloha84 (28. April 2015)

RobinNyan schrieb:


> "• IT-Systemadministrator (m/w) (IT - Support, Anwenderbetreuung, Wartung von Hard- und Software)"
> 
> ?



Mal auf den Link geklickt?


----------



## jamie (28. April 2015)

RobinNyan schrieb:


> "• IT-Systemadministrator (m/w) (IT - Support, Anwenderbetreuung, Wartung von Hard- und Software)"
> 
> ?





aloha84 schrieb:


> Mal auf den Link geklickt?


Oder Einfach den Absatz drüber gelesen? Nicht PCGH sucht. PCGH stellt nur den Stellenmarkt.


----------



## gorgeous188 (28. April 2015)

Schade, nichts für mich dabei


----------



## Malkolm (9. Mai 2015)

Dort wo etwas über die Bezahlung der Stellen geschrieben wird, wird einem richtig schlecht.

Z.B: Sysadmin Linux, Bezahlung nach TvÖd 11: Das sind gerade mal ~37k€ Jahresgehalt brutto. Wen erwartet man bitte dafür zu bekommen? Für die Qualifikation der dort gefordert wird zahlen wir >60k


----------



## RobinNyan (9. Mai 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Oder Einfach den Absatz drüber gelesen? Nicht PCGH sucht. PCGH stellt nur den Stellenmarkt.




jaa grad auch mitgekriegt


----------



## Wanderer (10. Mai 2015)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Z.B: Sysadmin Linux, Bezahlung nach TvÖd 11: Das sind gerade mal ~37k€ Jahresgehalt brutto. Wen erwartet man bitte dafür zu bekommen? Für die Qualifikation der dort gefordert wird zahlen wir >60k



Das stimmt so nicht ganz.

Nur Berufseinsteiger (!) bzw. Leute, die das 1. Jahr diesen Job machen, bekommen ein Jahresgehalt von 37000 Euro. Im 3. Jahr sind es 45000, im 6. Jahr 50000 und nach 15 Jahren sind es dann auch 60000 Euro


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Mai 2015)

Von solchen Gehältern kann man im Osten (Brandenburg) nur träumen


----------



## sartostian (20. Mai 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Von solchen Gehältern kann man im Osten (Brandenburg) nur träumen



Naja, dafür sind bei euch die Kosten für Miete, Gründstücke und Hausbau beispielsweise auch völlig anders.


----------

